# HEEEELP (Art markers)



## sateva9822 (Dec 11, 2007)

Can any one recomen a good cheep art marker?

Prisma is FAR out of my price range


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 11, 2007)

Crayolas.

Most good art Markers will be in the 2+ dollar range.

There are those brush pen markers but they're in about the same price range.


----------



## pinkplushii (Dec 11, 2007)

Not sure if you've checked on this site, but they have some very good deals on markers.

http://www.dickblick.com/zz213/42/


----------



## Odjit-Sanura (Dec 11, 2007)

sateva9822 said:
			
		

> Can any one recomen a good cheep art marker?
> 
> Prisma is FAR out of my price range



as much as i would love to get my hands on prismas myself, i find the crayola ones arent too bad.  Theyve got a new-ish pack out there with lots of colors called pip squeaks.  They're so cute...and they come with cute names for the colors

The other types of markers you may want to look into getting when you get some extra cash would be the pantone series.


----------



## cronlv16 (Dec 12, 2007)

Well I think that prisma-color. would be your best bet. Cheaper isnt always better when it comes to art supplies. 

You can:

-Find other stores that sell the same brands at a cheaper rate
-Buy sets in bulk (they usually save you some marker)

Art is expensive.

I know personally that its going to cost me a small fortune for me to get in the position to make my work look professional. 

As childish as it sounds, chrismas is right around the corner.


----------



## cronlv16 (Dec 12, 2007)

Well I think that prisma-color. would be your best bet. Cheaper isnt always better when it comes to art supplies. 

You can:

-Find other stores that sell the same brands at a cheaper rate
-Buy sets in bulk (they usually save you some marker)

Art is expensive.

I know personally that its going to cost me a small fortune for me to get in the position to make my work look professional. 

As childish as it sounds, chrismas is right around the corner.


----------



## cronlv16 (Dec 12, 2007)

Well I think that prisma-color. would be your best bet. Cheaper isnt always better when it comes to art supplies. 

You can:

-Find other stores that sell the same brands at a cheaper rate
-Buy sets in bulk (they usually save you some marker)

Art is expensive.

I know personally that its going to cost me a small fortune for me to get in the position to make my work look professional. 

As childish as it sounds, chrismas is right around the corner.


----------



## cronlv16 (Dec 12, 2007)

Sorry guys... my comp is on the fritz.

I call the fail.


----------



## Sparkynekomi (Dec 17, 2007)

I used to be a huge marker user. Now-a-days? Not so much (working more ink and watercolors, except for at cons.) It really depends on what you want to get out of your markers and how well you can use them. Crayola markers, while cheap, run dry quickly and frankly... you get what you pay for with those. They're in the $1 bin for a reason. If you're going to bother to attempt quality marker work, I would suggest save up and spring for some Prismas. They're a good marker to learn with and universally awesome. Michaels and Hobby Lobby (if you have a Hobby Lobby in your area) have 50% off sales LITERALLY every weekend. Usually they remember to mark the prismas down on the weekends so they won't be included in the 50% off sale but if you wait it out, they do forget sometimes. Thats how I got a HUGE set of prismas one year for under $100. If you're happy with those and decide you want to do more marker work, then I'd invest in some copics or trias.


----------

